# Windows 7 won't shut down!



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

Hi, just today my pc will not shut down.

When I shut down it goes to the shutdown screen, says 'logging off', and then says 'Shutting down' and that's it! The blue circle still spins and I can hear the HD doing stuff but it just hangs like that.

I have to turn it off at the wall. Once I reboot I get no error message or anything, it boots up just like normal.

I haven't installed anything new, updated anything or added any new hardware. Virus scans come out negative.

I've looked in the 'event viewer' but to be honest I don't really get it, it seems to show a lot of warnings, but then so does my laptop which works OK. 

The event viewer does seem to say 'IsDegradation : false' a lot though whereas my laptop says 'true', again, no idea if that is an issue.

Any ideas what is going on?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Do not turn off your computer from the wall this will cause HDD errors also hardware damage.

Can you Post some of the errors from event viewer?

Also post your computer make and model.


----------



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

Here's some screen prints of the event logger on recent shutdowns. Not sure if this is what you need.


































Also, it seems some of the failed shutdowns don't even show up in the event viewer!

It has had a couple of normal shutdowns tonight, but still persists in either failing to shutdown or taking up to 5 minutes. 

I've scanned it again with Housecall, which came out clean. I've defragged and ran disc cleanup, with no avail.

Compaq SG3-350UK

Brand:	Hewlett Packard
Processor Brand:	AMD
Processor Type:	AMD Athlon
Processor Speed:	2.9 GHz
RAM Size:	4 GB
Computer Memory Type:	DDR3 SDRAM
Hard Drive Size:	750 GB
Graphics Card Description:	ATI Radeon 3000
Graphics RAM Type:	DDR3 SDRAM
Graphics Card Ram Size:	1.87 GB
Voltage:	240 volts
Wattage:	90 watts
Operating System:	Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

try this: Windows 7 Won’t Shut Down: Fixes


----------



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

cheers spunk funk, unfortunately it doesn't apply, and I too have the power of google!

As I said, nothing has been installed, updated or anything else in the last few days - 3rd party or otherwise.

JackBauer_24, did those event logs mean anything?

Going to try PC health check tomorrow.


----------



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

urm........

Thanks guys for your help.

Once again I think I've solved it on my tod.

PC health check was a waste of time.

Seems as though it's my anti-virus, if I turn it off just before shutdown everything is ok.

As it is intermittent I will monitor this over the next few days to see if it is conclusive. If so I will mark as SOLVED - by me again!

So, ye, cheers for the help.


----------

